#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Durgapur 2012 Placement Data

## vipul_chaudhary

*NIT Durgapur Placement Details

*
The National Institute of Technology, Durgapur (formerly Regional Engineering College, Durgapur), was established by an Act of Parliament in 1960 as one of the eight such colleges aimed to function as a pace setter for engineering education in the country and to foster national integration. It is a fully-funded premier Technological Institution of the Government of India and is administered by an autonomous Board of Governors. With 80% placements in B.tech till date the performance of NIT Durgapur is less as compared to last year's 90%. The table below gives the detailed placement information.


*Placements 2012 Stats

*
SL.No
COMPANY
BT
CHE
CIV
CSE
ECE
EE
IT
ME
MME
TOTAL
MCA
MTECH

1
SAMSUNG
(SISO)
-
-
-
13
4
-
6
-
-
23
3
0

2
IOCL
-
-
-
-
3
1
-
4
-
8
-
-

3
BCH
ELECTRIC
-
-
-
-
-
2
-
1
-
3
-
-

4
MU SIGMA
5
0
0
1
0
0
2
1
0
9
-
-

5
TATA MOTORS
-
-
-
-
4
5
-
17
-
26
-
-

6
MARUTI
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
3
-
3
-
-

7
MN DASTUR & CO
-
-
1
-
-
-
-
1
0
2
-
-

8
BELZABAR SOFT.
-
-
-
6
-
-
0
-
-
6
-
0

9
TELCON
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
3
-
3
-
-

10
AREVA T&D
-
-
-
-
0
6
-
1
-
7
-
-

11
NOVELL
-
-
-
4
-
-
2
-
-
6
-
0

12
SAMSUNG
(SIEL)
-
-
-
2
-
-
3
-
-
5
14
0

13
Tata Technologies
-
-
-
1
-
-
2
4
-
7
-
-

14
SHAPOORJI & PALLONJI
-
-
4
-
-
-
-
5
-
9
-
-

15
TEJAS
-
-
-
4
4
-
0
-
-
8
-
0

16
SCHNEIDER  ELEC.
-
-
-
1
1
-
1
2
-
5
-
-

17
CESC
-
-
0
-
-
2
-
1
-
3
-
-

18
NIVIO
-
-
-
1
0
-
1
-
-
2
-
2

19
TCE
-
-
2
-
-
2
-
2
-
6
-
0

20
COMVIVA
-
-
-
2
1
-
5
-
-
8
1
0

21
MCNALLY BHARAT
-
-
1
-
-
1
-
3
-
5
-
-

22
HERO
MOTOR
-
-
-
-
-
1
-
4
-
5
-
-

23
MIND TREE
-
-
-
4
1
0
4
-
-
9
-
-

24
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA
-
-
-
-
-
0
-
6
2
8
-
0

25
POLARIS NETWORK
-
-
-
0
2
-
-
-
-
2
-
2

26
FUTURES FIRST
1
0
0
0
1
0
1
0
0
3
-
-

7
TRF LTD
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
4
-
4
-
2

28
3D PLM SOFT
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
2
0
2
-
-

29
UNISYS GLOBAL
-
-
-
7
1
-
-
-
-
8
-
-

30
SAINT
GOBAIN
-
0
0
-
-
0
-
0
-
0
-
-

31
TCS
4
1
4
14
20
7
11
1
1
63
23
25

32
AMDOCS
-
-
-
1
2
-
1
-
-
4
0
0

33
MICROSOFT
-
-
-
0
-
-
3
-
-
3
-
-

34
L&T ECC
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
NA
-
-

35
DCPL
-
-
2
-
-
-
-
-
-
3
-
-

36
TATA TINPLATE
-
2
-
-
1
0
-
1
1
5
-
-

37
L&T
-
-
1
-
-
2
-
3
-
6
-
-

38
NMDC
-
-
5
-
-
8
-
7
5
25
-
-

39
ITC Infotech
-
-
-
2
4
-
2
-
-
8
1
-

40
Balmer & Lawrie
-
1
-
-
-
-
1
-
-
2
-
-

41
JSL
-
-
-
-
1
2
-
1
2
6
-
-

42
HNGIL
-
-
-
-
-
1
-
2
-
3
-
-

43
Atos india
-
-
-
2
6
-
3
-
-
11
2
2

44
HINDALCO
-
2
0
-
2
1
-
2
2
9
-
-

45
VERIZON
-
-
-
2
2
0
1
-
-
5
1
-

46
TIL
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
2
-
2
-
-

47
ACC
-
4
-
-
-
1
-
0
-
5
-
-

48
AKASH
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
-
2

49
HONDA
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
3
1
4
-
-

50
HCL TECH
-
-
-
4
6
-
10
-
-
20
2
2

51
Simplex
Infra
-
-
5
-
-
-
-
-
-
5
-
-

52
Indian Navy
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
NA
-
-

53
JSW STEEL
-
3
-
-
-
3
-
3
7
16
-
-

54
IBM
16
1
-
2
1
-
-
-
1
21
0
6

55
SIEMENS
-
-
-
-
1
3
-
1
-
5
-
-

56
COAL INDIA
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

57
PRADAN
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
NA
-
-

58
HALDIA PETROCHEM
-
4
NA
-
0
1
-
0
-
5
-
-

59
WIPRO
10
1
1
1
3
1
2
0
3
22
3
10

60
LAFARGE
-
0
-
-
-
-
-
1
-
1
-
-

61
EMC POWER
-
-
3
-
-
3
-
2
-
8
-
1

62
SAPIENT
-
-
-
3
2
-
3
-
-
8
-
-

63
RANCORE
-
-
-
3
-
-
3
-
-
6
1
-

64
SUBROS
-
-
-
-
1
2
-
0
4
7
-
-

65
MATIX
GROUP
-
5
-
-
0
0
-
1
-
6
-
-

66
EPCOS
-
-
-
-
0
3
-
0
-
3
-
-

67
IDEA
CELLUAR
-
-
-
-
3
-
-
-
-
3
-
-

68
PIS
DURGAUR
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

69
DVC
-
-
-
1
2
6
1
5
-
15
-
-

70
ERICSSON
-
-
-
3
5
-
2
-
-
10
-
2

71
Afcons
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
NA
-
-

72
Hal
-
-
-
-
9
-
-
8
-
17
-
-

73
C-DOT
-
-
-
3
1
-
-
-
-
4
-
1

74
MIDHANI
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
NA
-
-

75
PRAXAIR
-
3
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
3
-
-

76
STONE
INDIA
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
2
-
2
-
-

77
TATA PROJECTS
LTD
-
-
1
-
-
1
-
-
-
2
-
-

78
MOTT MCDONALD
-
-
1
-
-
1
-
1
-
3
-
-

79
ALSTOM
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
2
-
2
-
-

80
ITD CEMENTATION
-
-
0
-
-
-
-
-
-
0
-
1

81
ORACLE  FSS
-
0
1
3
0
1
1
0
-
6
-
-



-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


Strength
51
40
47
74
78
69
63
112
52
586
511
139


Total Placed
36
27
28
71
67
58
57
93
28
465
36
57


Percentage Placed
70.59
67.50
59.57
95.95
85.90
84.06
90.48
83.04
53.85
79.35
70.59
41.01


Remaining
15
13
19
3
11
11
6
19
24
121
15
82








  Similar Threads: NIT Durgapur electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Durgapur civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Durgapur mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Silchar 2012 Placement Data DTU Delhi 2011-2012 placement data - 2012 placement details - statistics

----------

